# Betta Art'N stuff :D



## MapleNeko (Sep 19, 2016)

So i happen to be prone to betta doodles with the possibility of often "mermen" izing bettas, so just for curiousities sake, and i'll show some examples, would anyone be intrested in the possibility of commissions?

































just what i could find at the moment <3


----------



## moodynarwhal (Mar 24, 2016)

I love the first one, it's adorable! I tried humanizing my bettas once, it was fun. Sorry, but I have no money  I love your art though, it's really good!


----------



## DangerousAngel (Mar 26, 2015)

I have no money either, but I adore the first one too! I would LOVE to have one done of Dangerous, it would be so cute! Great artwork in general!


----------



## pnwbettawitch (May 9, 2017)

Have you thought about a tumblr or patreon acct to showcase your art?


----------



## MapleNeko (Sep 19, 2016)

I do have a deviant art but im not overly active on it xD most of the work their is relatively old


----------



## pnwbettawitch (May 9, 2017)

MapleNeko said:


> I do have a deviant art but im not overly active on it xD most of the work their is relatively old


I might recommend checking it out  

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## Saffy (Mar 23, 2017)

Wow, your art is amazing! I really wish that I could commission you, but my financial situation isn't too bright at the moment, but it will perhaps allow me to commission you in the near future. Is there anywhere else you publish your art?


----------



## MapleNeko (Sep 19, 2016)

Saffy said:


> Wow, your art is amazing! I really wish that I could commission you, but my financial situation isn't too bright at the moment, but it will perhaps allow me to commission you in the near future. Is there anywhere else you publish your art?


Thank you very much! And i can always wait on commission <3 Not one to say no. And as for any where else not really :/ most of my art work is personal stuff i do for fun so i dont often publish or get commissions but i do go out on the occasional hunt for one or two  but as the post above mentioned i should get my self a tumblur ect to post my art as well .


----------

